# A cheap webcam with removable IR Filter(Budget <1500).



## nav18 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi I need a webcam with these minimum requairments :



> 1.)Screen Resolution- >=640x480
> 2.)Frame Rate- >= 30fps
> 3.)IR Filter can be removed so it can capture IR Light.



I need this webcam to make a cheap multitouch screen and my budget is around 1500 Rs.(As stated in heading).

*I know one webcam logitech c120 with removable IR Filter but its frame rate and resolution are unknown.Other one Logitech C310 is better as it is HD but don't know about frame rate and removable IR Filter.*

Can you provide me more information about these webcam or any webcam better then these within price range ?


----------

